# DSLR Video -- Not for Everyone?



## distant.star (Dec 18, 2013)

.
A video I came across seems to dis the DSLR as a video tool...


http://sdc.inspirationstudios.com.au/


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha, thanks for sharing. Funny ad.


----------



## sjschall (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah - it's not for someone who has 80 grand to drop on a camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't make videos right now, but DSLR video opens the door for many talented newcomers who can produce high quality video without having to invest $250K. It still costs a bundle, the cost of a camera is chicken scratch when you look at the whole package, but inventive people find a way to work around owning expensive accessories, it might take more effort, but I've seen amazing results on a shoe string.

My father was living in a local assisted living facility for seniors, when a movie company used it for some scenes in a movie they were making. Many residents were paid extras, and the nursing home was paid some undisclosed amount which helped the administrators budget. There were three or 4 big truck loads of gear, huge electrical power generators for the lights, and a huge staff of support people and actors. The cost for the three or 4 days was certainly North of $200K.
I was livid. Dad couldn't get hot food for lunch or supper, the halls were full of equipment, he was 89 years old and legally blind. They even blocked off all parking so that the residents families could not get in to see their parents without walking a long long way. After I got thru with the state DSHS and had local TV reporters coming out to do a story on it (I was on camera), I doubt if they will take advantage of seniors like that again.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree with Mt. Spokane...

Look at the Arries, its so chunky, can you even do hand held with that thing?
Same with the Red...

With the DSLR, everyone can be an independent filmmaker, similar to how everyone can be a photographer...


----------

